# An Alphabet Story



## Nacian (Sep 25, 2011)

In a far away town where all things began with H, there lived a Mr.H
He was a heroic headstrong man who like to collect  many hats.  
In his town by the name of Hoble were  lots of high, handy or simply happy things.
There were red houses, yellow huts,  purple hollies growing on very happy halls around the town and hops as high as barrels you could see a hopping hog.
In the forest near the town also lived many animals of all sounds and colours.
They were horses, hippos, hares and hamsters amongst other howling humourous litlte hounds.
Oh how haphwizardly was the town of Hoble!!
Mr.H was very honoured to be part Hoble town.
In the mornings Mr.H like to go to his hairdresser to have his hair cut neatly which made him look very handsome. 
Sometimes he would wear his extravagant purple hat to protect him from the sun. 
In the afternoons when the sun is low, Mr.H like to lie in his hammock and read his favourite book Horizental Histories which made him very hazy. 
At lunch times Mr.H liked to have ham and halibut,  a favourite  dish of his.
In the evenings Mr.H enjoyed playing his harmonica with his  friend Mr Harrin who played the harp. 
Together they made a very happy sounding music and were very liked amongst their friends and neighbours of Hoble town.
Once a week Mr.H liked to visit Mr Hap his herbalist  to get some hogweed for his  humblehort, a delicious evening tea.
Mr Hap was a very handy gentleman  who made very hearty herbs thanks to his very hardy herbary.
On his way back from Mr Hap he went to see Mrs Hoop who had a very pretty hut on a hiltop of Hoble finest hills.
''Good morning Mrs Hoop and how is you?'' he asked.
'Fine indeed Mr. H. How is _you?_ and can I serve you of anyhting this fine morning?  replied Mrs Hoop
''Very well. I would like some very good honey for my humblehort.''? said Mr.H
''Indeed!! replied happily Mrs Hoop.
''This hibiscus honey will accompany your  homemade humblehort very healthily'' said Mrs Hoop.
So Mr.H bought his honey and off he  went scantlily home.
But on  his way home he noticed someone walking hastilty  and in very huffled way.
Mr.H got hoppled so he asked:
''Excuse me sir why such a hurry''? 
The man replied: 
''I am halted and I am looking for Mr Help''?
Mr.H replied exctingly:
''My name is Mr.H. Can I help??!!''
''Oh yes'' said hopefully the man. 
''My name is Ello and I am looking for my H''?
''Do you happen to know of him ''?
 To his hallowed surprise,   Mr.H jumped up and down, then hopping on both his feet replied:
''I am Mr H why do you ask''?
'' Well...My name is Ello and a story goes that H and Ello make Hello''!!
Oh what a happy day they thought.
They both laughed and shook hands and off they went to make a very handsome pair.
 Everyone from around the world came  all the way to Hoble town to just say H.E.L.L.O​


----------



## Brock (Sep 25, 2011)

I am going to show this to my daughters when they wake up.  They will enjoy this, as I did.  Great read.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 25, 2011)

Well thank you very Brock.
I am very honoured.
You made my day..would love to know what both your daughters thought of it and thank you again!!:adoration:


----------



## Jumpin' Josephine (Sep 25, 2011)

Very charming   Lovely feel to it.  Would just say to say 'how are you' instead of 'how is you' and also that tea doesn't begin with H.  Could the honey be for something else that does (mind blank just now, can't think of anything helpful to suggest)?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you Josephine...I think I went for IS to express to one to one person ...as ARE expresses more then one..
Might find a replacement for TEA if I come up with something..humm,..:sneakiness:
Done...HumbleHort instead of TEA.


----------



## Brock (Oct 3, 2011)

My daughters love it.  My 11 year old read it twice which means she got a kick out of it.  She's a reading machine -- gifted for her age, and a connoisseur of great material such as this.


----------



## feralpen (Oct 10, 2011)

I love children's verse and children's stories. This has all the image and movement necessary to hold a child's interest. No reason that 'An Alphabet Story' shouldn't be a classic one day.

fp


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

dear feralpen I am indeed very flatered. Thank you for reading my story.:smug:


----------



## damselfly (Oct 11, 2011)

I adored this! In total awe, I loved every bit. 

I was thinking how stutters could benefit from reading something like this out loud, somewhat of a tongue-twister but with actual meaning to the story.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 11, 2011)

thank you damselfly haha...I am really honoured and happy that you enjoyed.:adoration:
very true about stutters it could be quite a good thing...thank you for that!


----------



## TinyDancer (Nov 6, 2011)

Wonderful. I love alliteration and really enjoyed this! can I ask why H though? and if you do a paragraph for every letter of the alphabet I bet that would make a superseller.


----------



## james89000 (Apr 1, 2012)

Quirky


----------



## Red (May 24, 2012)

The three year old my mom nannies enjoyed this when I read it to her, but she kept asking me if their were any pictures. It seems to me that this should be illustrated. Is that what you were going for? I don't know why I asked that though when your thing-a-ma-jig says yu're banned. But if you're still able to check comments on your work, I thought you'd at least like to know that someone enjoyed this. I'm an Illustration major at an art school, and I know that someone would enjoy drawing this story - I would. So go find an artist and see if they wanna help you!


----------

